# canister filter for a 6ft tank?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

currently i am running a fluval 304 and a eheim 2226 and it isnt good enough. the tank is roughly 115 gallons and 6 feet long. i have not decided what i should try but i would prefer to keep one of my current filters and then just add a stronger one. the only problem is it has to be extremely quiet. my tank is my foot board of my bed and the canister filter is literally 3 feet away from my head so when i sleep i like it quiet  any ideas? i was thinking a fx5 or maybe an eheim?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was running 2 FX5's on my 6 footer before I sold it. I think it really depends on what fish you have. If they are messy, I'd say your current set up is probably not quite enough. I've always had big cichlids in that tank so they were quite messy and the FX5's provided plenty of waste removal, bio load capacity and water flow for the tank. Which one of these functions did you want to improve?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i was thinking mainly waste removal an maybe a bit more water flow but i already have a pretty decent flow. its just community tank the biggest fish in there are 6 discus. the rest are smaller tetra and a few rams however there are quite a few of them in there.how loud is the fx5?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

You can look at the sound issue for the FX5 vs ehiem when you come over to my place. Then you can decide what you want


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm running 2 FX 5's on my 240 gallon and 1 FX 5 on my 72 gallon.

The FX 5's are in my sitting room and I don't have any problems with noise at all


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I am running 2 AC110's on my 125G and am looking into taking them off and going with 1 XP4.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the noise thing is very individual. I am running an FX5, an Eheim 2028 and an XP3 in my 125 gallon and all I hear is the FX5 and it bugs me a bit. I'm eventually going to change it to something else I think. The tank is my basement/den/kid's playroom, which isn't exactly the quietest place, but the incessant drone bothers me.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think the noise thing is very individual. I am running an FX5, an Eheim 2028 and an XP3 in my 125 gallon and all I hear is the FX5 and it bugs me a bit. I'm eventually going to change it to something else I think. The tank is my basement/den/kid's playroom, which isn't exactly the quietest place, but the incessant drone bothers me.


I did have a sound issue with FX5 once and I fixed it by cleaning the impeller. 
From my experience I would rate the FX5 7.5/10 for quietness (in comparison to eheim being 10/10)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, to be honest, if I didn't turn my pumps off for feeding, or I couldn't compare directly with the Eheim when I unplug the FX5 for servicing, it probably wouldn't be so obvious. But I guess I should compare after cleaning the impeller, if for nothing else than getting more flow.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO noise levels are all relative to what you have experienced. I found my eheim 2028 to be substantially quieter than my 2076 pro 3e and both are quieter than my fx5. Nothing demonstrates it better than when you pull the plug and listen. I barely notice the diff with the 2028.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I think the noise thing is very individual. I am running an FX5, an Eheim 2028 and an XP3 in my 125 gallon and all I hear is the FX5 and it bugs me a bit. I'm eventually going to change it to something else I think. The tank is my basement/den/kid's playroom, which isn't exactly the quietest place, but the incessant drone bothers me.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

The Rena xp4 I think works good. I'm using it on my 150 gal tank. It's good for up to 265gal tanks and is slightly less then 200$ on petsandpond.com


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

The XP4 is also under $200 at King Ed's in Burnaby


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm running a single FX5 on my 170g with 7 piranhas, it does the trick and is not noisy... other than the burping it does every 24hours.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i agree eheims are super quiet, my new air pump which brags about how quiet it is is far louder than my eheim.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

my 2 fx 5s are quit i love them


----------

